# Coelogyne odoardi



## Achamore (Sep 4, 2015)

Bought this 2 years ago, came back into bloom this week after skipping a year. My only Coelogyne, a native of Sarawak and that region, it has a lovely fragrance somewhat akin to honeysuckle.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 4, 2015)

What a beauty.. Is it a small plant?


----------



## troy (Sep 4, 2015)

Excellent blooming


----------



## Secundino (Sep 4, 2015)

A nice brown flower! Good display - imagine in front of green leaves.


----------



## Achamore (Sep 4, 2015)

The blooms are just under 6cm wide, and the spike hangs about 24cm.

Secundino, I agree, it would look best against green leaves. But I'm just glad it has survived 2 years with me, as I'm not that familiar with the genus and what these guys need.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 4, 2015)

lovely chocolate sepals,
David


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2015)

Very nice. I do fairly well with them so I will look into getting one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## valenzino (Sep 4, 2015)

not an easy one,so congrats on flowering...
they can get much bigger but still a middle sized Coelogyne....one of m favourite


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 4, 2015)

beautiful chocolate petals that contrast with that clean white lip.


----------



## theshatterings (Sep 4, 2015)

Love this species!



NYEric said:


> Very nice. I do fairly well with them so I will look into getting one. Thanks for sharing.



Think of me if you find a source here : )


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2015)

theshatterings said:


> Love this species!
> 
> 
> 
> Think of me if you find a source here : )



Me, too!


----------



## abax (Sep 4, 2015)

Not only is it a lovely, fragrant flower, apparently it can
levitate as well. It appears to be floating.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Sep 6, 2015)

Never saw that before.... OH MY G....!!!!!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 6, 2015)

OrchidIsa said:


> Never saw that before.... OH MY G....!!!!!!!! :drool::drool::drool:



Ditto !


----------



## Stone (Sep 6, 2015)

A beautiful species!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2015)

Very nice; I like a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## Achamore (Sep 8, 2015)

I bought the plant from Malcolm Perry in Bristol, England, who is especially knowledgeable on Coelogynes. It came highly recommended by him, and now I see why. The colours are striking, and the fragrance is also wonderful. And astonishingly it has survived being in my care.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 9, 2015)

Beautiful.. I like the high flower to plant ratio of this species. Got a few, growing fast after dividing. Waiting for them to flower.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 9, 2015)

This one is beautiful. The white throat and chocolate flower really draw your attention. Have never seen one before so thanks for posting.


----------



## labskaus (Sep 10, 2015)

I saw one for the first time last weekend at the exhibition in Kiel up North. Nice coincidence you're showing your plant right now. I agree this is a beautiful species, and I can confirm the pleasant fragrance.


----------



## john lapointe (Jan 22, 2019)

I have one coming from China, will deliver from orchid show in Santa Barbara Orchid Show in mid March, contact ; [email protected]


----------



## abax (Jan 22, 2019)

The color looks like aged brass and very impressive blooming. I love the
scent of honeysuckle even though it's considered an invasive pest in the
tree nursery. I protect my own source.


----------

